

The Runaway General - bootload
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/17390/119236

======
bootload
Gen Stanley McChrystal was sacked after this article by Rolling Stone. The
back story is here ~ <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8044899.stm>

_"... The embarrassing stasis does suggest it defined one potential purpose of
the website as selling magazines. And the best way of selling magazines, or
newspapers, in the minds of some publishers, is to establish a web presence
but to stop people reading your content. ..."_

A story by the Guardian how Rolling Stone failed to capitalise the scoop
online ~ [http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/jun/28/emily-bell-
mcchr...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/jun/28/emily-bell-mcchrystal-
rolling-stone)

